# New herp shed



## Mudimans (May 2, 2011)

Well i finally finished it  well except for the floor, i still have to paint it. Its a 6 x 12m shed that i put an internal wall in making 6 x 9m herp room and a 3 x 6m storage shed. 
All the heating powerpoints are run off a thermostat so if the shed heats up the power to the heaters cuts off and the exhaust fans turn on. 
Also have 2 cirquits on timers, a day time cycle and a nights time cycle. All the walls are insulated and its suprising what a huge difference in temps it makes. 
Its taken me near 4 months to do but i think the end results are worth it. Now to start building some new enclosures to fill it 
P.S sorry about the quality, iphone camera :|


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 2, 2011)

Looks really good. Looks nice and big, whats going in there.


----------



## snakes123 (May 2, 2011)

That looks great mate! maybe one day *sighs*


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 2, 2011)

wow thats a dream herp room


----------



## Mudimans (May 2, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Looks really good. Looks nice and big, whats going in there.


Snakes and some smaller monitors


----------



## deebo (May 2, 2011)

nice one.....well done. Like the idea of the power points all being on a thermostat too.


----------



## SamNabz (May 2, 2011)

That is definitely a dream herp room, great size and very smart setup.

If your older enclosure/setup pics are anything to go by, then this room is going to be spectacular! Make sure you keep us up to date.


----------



## damian83 (May 2, 2011)

Mudimans said:


> Well i finally finished it  well except for the floor, i still have to paint it. Its a 6 x 12m shed that i put an internal wall in making 6 x 9m herp room and a 3 x 6m storage shed.
> All the heating powerpoints are run off a thermostat so if the shed heats up the power to the heaters cuts off and the exhaust fans turn on.
> Also have 2 cirquits on timers, a day time cycle and a nights time cycle. All the walls are insulated and its suprising what a huge difference in temps it makes.
> Its taken me near 4 months to do but i think the end results are worth it. Now to start building some new enclosures to fill it
> P.S sorry about the quality, iphone camera :|


 
so i can call you when im allowed to build a shed for mine( the missus wont let me get pythons till we have a house and i build a shed) im getting itchy feet looking at it, i want one


----------



## Darkhorse (May 2, 2011)

Nice work... I'd be happy living in there!


----------



## Gecksta (May 3, 2011)

wow its big


----------



## Pythoninfinite (May 3, 2011)

Excellent work! Good to see someone in expansion mode for a change! Just a thought - are you going to have water and a good sized sink somewhere close, for cleaning bowls etc?

Jamie


----------



## Mudimans (May 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I haven't hooked up the water yet but there will be a sink in the storage side of the shed. Haven't got much room to work on that side yet as we have it full of boxes for when we move in.


----------



## cadwallader (May 3, 2011)

Looking great sounds like a dream.....good work mate


----------



## liney (May 3, 2011)

Hey Mudimans thats freakin awesome- can you tell me the brand of thermostat and what it can control etc? My mate wants to do the same but we're unsure on how to wire thermostats into the equation- heaps of small ones look crap IMO.
cheers


----------



## DanTheMan (May 3, 2011)

Looking real good Greg! Looking forward to seeing it filled wall to wall with enclosures full of Tai's and Adders! We'll get some for Jade for her birthday!


----------



## XKiller (May 3, 2011)

Very nice mate, good to se its comeing along well... lol it'll be filled with elapids soon... Jade said it was ok lol


----------



## Mudimans (May 3, 2011)

Hahaha I'm not crazy Dan, no way am I ready for Tai's lol one day though. Not sure on the brand of thermostat, but it controls 2 of my heating cirquits. They did need to hook it up through a contactor otherwise turning on and off that amount of power would wreck it pretty quick apparently


----------



## RamsMice (May 7, 2011)

wow nice can i rent it only joking but nice rep room would like to see finish or just halfish finsished to see how its going cant wait


----------



## Banjo (May 7, 2011)

Love the shed mate, this would be most people who own herps' dream.


----------

